# Youtube blackscreen with audio



## GodforSaken (May 17, 2007)

Hello all

Recently i started having youtube problems, every time i play something on youtube it gives me black screen with audio, it loads the movie just fine with all the sounds with no problems only with no video and *black screen* only.

I have the latest flash players 10 installed, i use chrome and the IE8 browsers and i'm experiencing the problem on both browsers.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Delete all Cookies, then try uninstalling Adobe Flash Player using Add or Remove Programs (Programs and Features on Vista & Windows 7).

Here is the link to the latest version of Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## GodforSaken (May 17, 2007)

Still same problem.


----------



## beermug (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a youTube problem with their main screen viewer. It seems to have a compatibility issue with the latest version of Adobe Flash player 10.2
the new version uses StageVideo API which makes videos stream and use less of the computers CPU power to do the same job. 
If you try to play a video in the main YouTube screen ,you can click on the tiny rectangular icon in the bottom right corner of the player screen, the video will popout in a seperate box and play normally. also you can click on the name of the person that uploaded the video and it will take you to their youTube channel page. You can view the video in their channel window.
Google/YouTube has a temporary solution, to deselect the "hardware acceleration" feature of 
Adobe Flash player. If you do that, the videos will play normally but you loose the feature of the advances in the new version 10.2
This problem has been inconsistent in that some people are stating that video will play in one browser ,some like myself cant get it to play in any of the 3 browsers Internet explorer, firefox,or google chrome.

I hope that they find a solution soon. But temporarily the above choice seem to work.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, that seems like a bit of useful information.


----------



## Edmael (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks allot beermug! i just learned couple of things from you about the new flash version that's pretty neat. I was having the same problem with youtube Videos, and disabling the hardware accelerator worked. So thanks!


----------



## dman911 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much man... This Youtube thing has been driving me crazy... When I couldn't get it work I realized how much time I actually spend on Youtube... So I decided to cut my time on the computer in half and maybe focus on some house work I've been putting off, So I guess it was kind of a blessing in disguise.
Once again thank so much for yo help!!


----------



## GodforSaken (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help beermug


----------

